# New NFL Sunday Ticket Commercial is hilarious



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Keep an eye out for it. The song has a Willy Wonka connection.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

i've seen the new NFL Sunday Ticket commercial a few times. Can't wait for the NFL Season on Direc Tv. It is one of the main reasons why I went with Direc Tv back in 1997. Been a Direc Tv Customer ever since and never plan on going back to cable.


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

How do you feel about Directv charging $99/season additional for the HD games that were no extra charge in past years?


----------



## mrao (Nov 16, 2003)

The extra $99 is sure not gonna go down too well with repeat NFL subscribers...especially ones who got all the HD games free last season


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

It doesn't hurt my feelings any. I'll watch the games in standard definition just as i have since day 1. I'm not a big fan of HD yet. As Long as I can see the bears games and know what's going on i'm just fine. HD stands for "High Dollars" in my book. Just a way to get more money out of hard working folks. :lol:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

mrao said:


> The extra $99 is sure not gonna go down too well with repeat NFL subscribers...especially ones who got all the HD games free last season


FREE?
Boy are you brainwashed! DirecTV gives nothing away for FREE except if you are one of those celebrities who can afford the cost but get the NFLST truly free anyway since they are NFL players or Team owners.


----------



## mrao (Nov 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> FREE?
> Boy are you brainwashed! DirecTV gives nothing away for FREE except if you are one of those celebrities who can afford the cost but get the NFLST truly free anyway since they are NFL players or Team owners.


Hmm...I meant...D* sure didnt charge an extra fee last year for customers to be able to watch games broadcast in HD....


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

BabaLouie said:


> How do you feel about Directv charging $99/season additional for the HD games that were no extra charge in past years?


yeah, everytime I see that commercial I start cussing. What did it cost them to get Peyton Manning, Dick Butkus, Barry Sanders..... to do that commercial. Out of hand!


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

What is the price of that package this year?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I canceled that overpriced NFL Package. Last year we paid $189.00, now they want $319.00 for the same thing. 

I bought an antenna for my attic and now get all of my local channels in HD, and will be able to see all the local games and not pay a cent for them. If I got the package they would be blacked out half the time anyway. 

My money will be spent on "Center Ice Package" this year. Will get a lot more enjoyment out of it. Games 7 nights a week, instead of 6 hours a week for only 16 weeks with the NFL Package. They haven't come out with the price yet, but I am sure it will be less than $319.00.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

loudo said:


> I canceled that overpriced NFL Package. Last year we paid $189.00, now they want $319.00 for the same thing.
> 
> I bought an antenna for my attic and now get all of my local channels in HD, and will be able to see all the local games and not pay a cent for them. If I got the package they would be blacked out half the time anyway.
> 
> My money will be spent on "Center Ice Package" this year. Will get a lot more enjoyment out of it. Games 7 nights a week, instead of 6 hours a week for only 16 weeks with the NFL Package. They haven't come out with the price yet, but I am sure it will be less than $319.00.


The NHL would be wise to almost give away the package to get people to watch again. Some advice for the NHL. Lower prices. Make the net bigger. They may work. Dare I say more fights?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

mainedish said:


> The NHL would be wise to almost give away the package to get people to watch again. Some advice for the NHL. Lower prices. Make the net bigger. They may work. Dare I say more fights?


I could handle those ideas. Being originally from your neck of the woods, I know hockey is big up there.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

loudo said:


> I could handle those ideas. Being originally from your neck of the woods, I know hockey is big up there.


Boston has always been a big Hockey town. So has New England. But to be honest Hockey interest has slowed even in New England. That is a problem that I know the NHL is very concerned about. I think they can fix it. The Bruins lost some people who moved on to other jobs. Not the hockey players but some of the broadcasting personal. They had to. They needed the money.


----------

